# So you want to know how much a UL sticker costs....



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Ok, so today I picked up a 40/60 QO panel at my supply house, opened it up to check it out so I can compare it with a 40 space recently installed on another job I was at today.
> 
> You want to know what the difference is?
> 
> ...


UL, the non profit that rips you off.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> UL, the non profit that rips you off.


I didn't know UL was a nonproffit.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> I didn't know UL was a nonproffit.


Part of it is the other part well...


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

$300 is a bargain. I think the last sticker we needed cost about $7500.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Podagrower said:


> $300 is a bargain. I think the last sticker we needed cost about $7500.


Even that is nothing, some of the fees are in the 5 and 6 digits.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes. 

Understood.

Same panel.

$300 difference.

At least throw in the ground bar.

Crazy.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

No names will be given here, but I once failed a final because the Italian gold-plated espresso machine that the coffee shop (national chain back in the '80s & '90s) basically built the store around had no UL label. They had to pay a testing company to come to the store, run a bunch of tests and put a UL label on it! Later, I was telling the story to a GC from Texas. He smiled, took me to his truck and showed me a whole roll of UL stickers in his glove box! "Next time, come and see me before the inspection" was what he told me. This post will self-destruct in 10...9...8...:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> No names will be given here, but I once failed a final because the Italian gold-plated espresso machine that the coffee shop (national chain back in the '80s & '90s) basically built the store around had no UL label. They had to pay a testing company to come to the store, run a bunch of tests and put a UL label on it! Later, I was telling the story to a GC from Texas. He smiled, took me to his truck and showed me a whole roll of UL stickers in his glove box! "Next time, come and see me before the inspection" was what he told me. This post will self-destruct in 10...9...8...:no:


Coulda done what I would have, unplug it and hide it then re install after. 
:laughing: < evil, I won UL dbags laugh


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Coulda done what I would have, unplug it and hide it then re install after.
> :laughing: < evil, I won UL dbags laugh


No unplugging here. That beast was about 6' long, hard-wired and, as I said, the store was built around it!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> No unplugging here. That beast was about 6' long, hard-wired and, as I said, the store was built around it!


Well you move to plan B then, blank plate and hide. :thumbup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Were they CSA approved?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Even that is nothing, some of the fees that are in the 5 and 6 digits.


Yep, last thing I needed UL listed was $140K.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had to get a UL field examination of a mall kiosk, and that was quoted at 5 grand, but came in at 10.5K.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Most of the clients I know would tell the AHJ and UL where to stick it and go on without a permit before the coughed up a 4, 5, or 6 digit sum for a sticker. 

Sorry but that's just the way it is.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Just what exactly does the fee buy you aside from the sticker? What do they actually _do_ ?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They test, evaluate, determine if the device meets the "all powerful UL specs." (there is so much sarcasm there it ain't even funny), eat donuts, take up your time, put your job behind schedule, piss you off, ect, ect...

And the going rate for this BS runs anywhere from $300 to _all the money ya got_.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Most of the clients I know would tell the AHJ and UL where to stick it and go on without a permit before the coughed up a 4, 5, or 6 digit sum for a sticker.
> 
> Sorry but that's just the way it is.


No, unfortunately the way it is (or was) was that it was a brand new high-end mall in Northern VA and without a final and occupancy permit, that's going to be the store that's not open. People will only be able to look in through the roll-up gate! 

So *that's *the way it is!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Most of the clients I know would tell the AHJ and UL where to stick it and go on without a permit before the coughed up a 4, 5, or 6 digit sum for a sticker.
> 
> Sorry but that's just the way it is.


 


You might get away with that in residential,,,,,but you can't run a business out of a store with no CO


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> No, unfortunately the way it is (or was) was that it was a brand new high-end mall in Northern VA and without a final and occupancy permit, that's going to be the store that's not open. People will only be able to look in through the roll-up gate!
> 
> So *that's *the way it is!





mcclary's electrical said:


> You might get away with that in residential,,,,,but you can't run a business out of a store with no CO


Actually most of the small utilities we work for would go bankrupt with a 10.5K listing bill. No joke. One water utility we do service for barely breaks even each month they are luck to clear 500 dollars after O&M and admin. costs. When there is a repair they loose money. With all the vacant and no pays today it is getting worse. It's not a principle thing its a we got no money thing.


----------



## tgreen (Sep 14, 2010)

i had a machine shop that i wired, alot of great european equpment all with a CE listing. the AHJ red tagged it all because CE is not a 3rd party listing. UL inspector quoted me $20 to come and evaluated the equipment, then more to acutally list it.. 
I found a CSA inspector who did the whole job for $14k


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

tgreen said:


> i had a machine shop that i wired, alot of great european equpment all with a CE listing. the AHJ red tagged it all because CE is not a 3rd party listing. UL inspector quoted me $20 to come and evaluated the equipment, then more to acutally list it..
> I found a CSA inspector who did the whole job for $14k


 
20 dollars is alot cheaper than 14 grand.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 20 dollars is alot cheaper than 14 grand.


That's what I was thinking too! Even if I fly the guy down from Alaska and put him up for a couple of nights at the Hilton!:laughing:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

does the 40/60 cover fit the 40/40?? If I put the 40/60 cover on a 40/40 panel will I fool an inspector?:jester:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> does the 40/60 cover fit the 40/40?? If I put the 40/60 cover on a 40/40 panel will I fool an inspector?:jester:


 IMO, If you try to fool an inspector, you might find out who the bigger fool is! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I_get_shocked said:


> does the 40/60 cover fit the 40/40?? If I put the 40/60 cover on a 40/40 panel will I fool an inspector?:jester:


It's the same cover, the big sticker inside telling you the specs is different.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

We installed a 400a ge disconnect that required rejection clips on the fuse holders. They come in a bag with the sticker and we lost the sticker out of the bag... Seems they print pretty easy. By we I mean someone else of course. It was so obvious the inspector laughed his ass off.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> No names will be given here, but I once failed a final because the Italian gold-plated espresso machine that the coffee shop (national chain back in the '80s & '90s) basically built the store around had no UL label. They had to pay a testing company to come to the store, run a bunch of tests and put a UL label on it! Later, I was telling the story to a GC from Texas. He smiled, took me to his truck and showed me a whole roll of UL stickers in his glove box! "Next time, come and see me before the inspection" was what he told me. This post will self-destruct in 10...9...8...:no:


:laughing:


----------

